# Créer un lanceur pour une appui java



## CasseTaTele (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé ISC wordbiz qui permet de jouer au scrabble,
c'est une appui java qui se lance sans problème depuis la console avec la commande:

```
java -jar wordbiz.jar
```

J'aimerai créer un lanceur dans le dock pour le lancer plus facilement,
comment faire?


----------



## edd72 (17 Avril 2012)

http://rolfje.wordpress.com/2009/06/11/starting-java-app-from-applescript/


----------



## CasseTaTele (18 Avril 2012)

merci,
j'ai copié-collé comme indiqué dans le AppleScript Editor.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/capturedcran20120418085.png/

mais quand j'enregistre ça me met "erreur de syntaxe: find de ligne, etc. jeton inconnu trouvé."


Dis moi, si tu viens parler de tes problèmes de développement dans le forum bureautique (pour l'essentiel), je suppose que tu vas aller parler de tes problèmes bureautique dans le forum des développeurs ? 

On déménage.


----------



## CasseTaTele (18 Avril 2012)

euh désolé...
mais c'est considéré comme du développement de créer un lanceur pour une application? waou...


----------



## Larme (18 Avril 2012)

Oui, dès que tu touches à un _AppleScript_, c'est considéré comme du développement, aussi simple soit-il...


----------



## ceslinstinct (18 Avril 2012)

CasseTaTele a dit:


> merci,
> j'ai copié-collé comme indiqué dans le AppleScript Editor.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/capturedcran20120418085.png/
> 
> mais quand j'enregistre ça me met "erreur de syntaxe: find de ligne, etc. jeton inconnu trouvé."


Bonjour

Il suffit de remplacer les caractères non reconnues par l'éditeur de script.

*Les &#8220; &#8221; par " " et les accents &#8216; par '*


```
set myPath to POSIX path of (path to me as string)

set delims to AppleScript's text item delimiters
set AppleScript's text item delimiters to "/"

set myFolder to (text 1 thru text item -2 of myPath) & ¬
	"/" as Unicode text

set AppleScript's text item delimiters to delims

do shell script ¬
	"cd " & myFolder & ¬
	"; nohup java -jar myTerrificSwingApp.jar &"
```

@+


----------



## tatouille (18 Avril 2012)

http://informagen.com/JarBundler/

ou

si xcode installé

"/Developer/Applications/Utilities/Jar Bundler.app"

(depuis 2001)


----------



## CasseTaTele (19 Avril 2012)

J'ai retapé le code mais je ne suis pas sûr de comment personnaliser le script,
j'ai remplacé "(path to me as string)" par le répertoire où se situe le .jar "/Users/annie/Public/WordBiz"
et le fichier bar par : wordbiz.jar
ça s'enregistre bien mais quand je double clique sur l'icône du script il ne se passe rien.

Voici mon script:

```
set myPath to POSIX path of "/Users/annie/Public/WordBiz"

set delims to AppleScript's text item delimiters
set AppleScript's text item delimiters to "/"

set myFolder to (text 1 thru text item -2 of myPath) & "/" as Unicode text

set AppleScript's text item delimiters to delims

do shell script "cd " & myFolder & "; nohup java -jar wordbiz.jar &"
```


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Avril 2012)

CasseTaTele a dit:


> J'ai retapé le code mais je ne suis pas sûr de comment personnaliser le script,
> j'ai remplacé "(path to me as string)" par le répertoire où se situe le .jar "/Users/annie/Public/WordBiz"
> et le fichier bar par : wordbiz.jar
> ça s'enregistre bien mais quand je double clique sur l'icône du script il ne se passe rien.


Bonsoir

Post 7, tu as testé?

http://blogs.wefrag.com/Gonzague/2011/02/26/integrer-une-application-java-a-mac-os-x-suite/

@+


----------



## Gz' (20 Avril 2012)

Jar Bundler est la meilleure solution je pense et la plus simple surtout.


----------



## CasseTaTele (20 Avril 2012)

J'ai téléchargé et copié le jar bundler dans /usr/share/ant/lib
comme indiqué ici:
http://informagen.com/JarBundler/

mais je bloque ici:


> Using in the Build file
> To use the Jar Bundler Ant Task, create a task definition in your ANT build.xml file like this:
> [/QUOTE
> où se trouve ce build.xml?
> faut il le créer? si oui où?


----------



## tatouille (20 Avril 2012)

oui a la racine de ton projet

puis cd projet && ant (targetname) 

http://ant.apache.org/manual/index.html

exemple de build.xml (peut etre des fautes je fais ca de memoire)


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<project name="MyJolieApp" default="build" basedir=".">
	<target name="clean">
		<delete dir="build"/>
	</target>
	<target name="compile">
		<mkdir dir="build"/>
		<mkdir dir="build/org"/>
		<delete file="build/MyJolieApp.jar" />
		<delete dir="build/com" />
		<delete dir="build/org" />
		<javac includeantruntime="false" srcdir="../../source/java/com/toto" destdir="build" debug="true" includes="*.java">
			<compilerarg value="-Xlint"/>
		</javac>
		<javac includeantruntime="false" srcdir="../../source/java/org/tata" destdir="build" debug="true" includes="*.java">
			<compilerarg value="-Xlint"/>
		</javac>
		<jar destfile="build/MyJolieApp.jar" basedir="build" />
	</target>
	<path id="master-classpath">
		<fileset dir="build">
			<include name="MyJolieApp.jar"/>
		</fileset>
	</path>
	<target name="test">
		<javac includeantruntime="false" srcdir="." destdir="build" debug="true" includes="Main.java">
			<compilerarg value="-Xlint"/>
			<classpath refid="master-classpath"/>
		</javac>
		<java classname="Main" classpath="build:build/MyJolieApp.jar" fork="true">
			<sysproperty key="java.library.path" value="build"/>
		</java>
	</target>
</project>
```

ou simplement install xcode (cd d'install de ton macos) et tu pourras utiliser le GUI d'apple, parce que de toutes les facons ant vient avec.


----------



## CasseTaTele (21 Avril 2012)

olala c'est bien compliqué! tout ça pour rajouter une icône dans le dock! oO
J'ai pas eu de CD d'installation, de base je n'avais même pas de lecteur avec mon mac book air, je ne sais pas comment je peux installer xcode sans...


----------



## ceslinstinct (21 Avril 2012)

CasseTaTele a dit:


> olala c'est bien compliqué! tout ça pour rajouter une icône dans le dock! oO
> J'ai pas eu de CD d'installation, de base je n'avais même pas de lecteur avec mon mac book air, je ne sais pas comment je peux installer xcode sans...



Bonjour

Un MP

@+


----------



## CasseTaTele (21 Avril 2012)

J'y comprends rien, vous êtes sûr qu'il faut faire tout ça pour une icône?
j'ai créé un fichier build.xml avec copié-collé de ce que tu m'a donné, 
dans un répertoire "scrabble" je fais 'ant':

```
host-001:scrabble sebastien$ ant build.xml 
Buildfile: /Users/Shared/scrabble/build.xml

BUILD FAILED
Target "build.xml" does not exist in the project "MyJolieApp". 

Total time: 0 seconds
```


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h19 ----------

J'ai pas compris ce que c'est que mon répertoire 'projet',
j'ai essayé dans le répertoire wordbiz en remplaçant 'myjoliapp' par 'wordbiz',
voici ce que me donne 'ant':

```
host-001:WordBiz sebastien$ ant build.xml 
Buildfile: /Users/sebastien/Downloads/WordBiz/build.xml

BUILD FAILED
Target "build.xml" does not exist in the project "wordbiz". 

Total time: 0 seconds
```


----------



## tatouille (21 Avril 2012)

:rateau: si tu ne commences pas a faire un petit debut d'effort intellectuel ca va mal se passer 

http://ant.apache.org/manual/index.html


----------



## CasseTaTele (23 Avril 2012)

Merci à ceslinstinct qui m'a donné la solution en MP,
il faut taper ce script dans l'éditeur AppleScript:

```
set chemin_Jar to ((path to home folder as string) & "wordbiz.jar") 
do shell script "java -jar " & quoted form of (POSIX path of chemin_Jar)
```
enregistrer en tant qu'application et voila!

Comme quoi pas besoin d'apprendre à faire tourner un serveur apache pour créer un lanceur! 
ouf! la réputation de simplicité d'utilisation de mac est sauve!


----------



## Gz' (26 Avril 2012)

Non mais si tu avais lu ce que tatouille avait dit, installer xcode qui est fourni avec une application avec interface graphique pour créer des .app à partir d'un fichier .jar


----------

